#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  ben opzoek naar een moslim vrouw die in de buurt is van 23 jaar

## younes_moslimaroc

salam ik ben younes ben 24 jaar, ik ben lang en een sportiefe man, ik ben een gooie moslim bid elke dag en ben getrouwd met een meisje die hoofd doek draagd en nooit heeft gebeden en niks voor me doet, ben heel verdrietig geworden op dit, maar wil me leven verder gaan met een moslima die goed is in het islam die bid die weg niks haram doet, die altijd halal eet, ik ben opzoek naar iemand met een hoofd doek en een gooie hart, ben een persoon met een gooie hart, inshallah helpt het met deze site om aan een gooie moslima te kopen, ik rook niet of iets dat haram is ik bid elke dag en optijd, heb geen kinderen ben geschijden met me vrouw omdat ik vaak zij dat ze moest bidden en ze was het zat, inshallah vindt ik iemand, graag een reactie van iemand inshallah die me ook kan helpen met een gooie moslima te vinden, asalam3elykom beste broeders en zusters.

----------

